# Top feeder



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello all,
I am stepping into Warre' world this year for the first time and I'm pretty excited about it. I have used top feeders with reservoir and wire mesh ladders on other hives and have built the the same set up for new warre's. 

My question is this: If the idea of the Warre' is that the bees move down, will they utilize a top feeder in the same way as my langstroths?

Thanks for your time, Shawn


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, they do. Whereever the feed, they go there. I found an extra insulation on top makes them bees taking the feed more quickly.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I was hoping that would be the case. I have been satisfied with other hives that I have built, I am excited about these Warre's.
Thanks again, Shawn


----------



## wagnerwoodworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Fergus, I've been using a tray on top of the top box that holds two inverted mason jars. It's got little channels that direct the girls up toward the jars. It works pretty well, and indeed they suck it down, but these feeders tend to draw ants. I don't like feeding them, and usually only feed new packages a few jars, but I might need to rethink the design. In Warre's "Beekeeping for All" he shows a design for the large autumn feeder, which he suggests putting on top.

I'm sure there are some drawbacks to feeding this way (aside from the ants and robbing), but I'm not sure of other good options.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm a little shaky with this whole Warre' concept. As usual I am likely overthinking it.


----------

